# Does anyone have cabelas dicount code ??



## Mikedgates (Nov 22, 2008)

Does anyone have cabelas dicount code ?? There not using , I had one mail but cant seem to find it I think it was 20.00 off 100.00 . if you have one that your not planning on useing let me know thanks mike [email protected]


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

You only get it with a new visa card, don't ya? You should be able to get it on their website.


----------



## Mikedgates (Nov 22, 2008)

Csquared said:


> You only get it with a new visa card, don't ya? You should be able to get it on their website.


Ya but I have a visa already Thanks


----------



## mrb (Aug 22, 2007)

wrong, you get them every few months if you are a card holder, and if you got one, and lost it, just go to the store, and tell them you lost yours, they will still hold the offer for you!
, if its for a mail order, tell the operator, and ask her to help you out, they should, if not ask for a manager, and he will, he may even offer you a better deal, for your trouble, and his!!


----------

